# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور بند 25

## gigabyte2052

سلام دوستان یک سوال کسی که میخواد سوالات دینی اسلام یا عادی و جواب بده باید هیچکدام بزنه یا کلا نزه ؟  من چون حواسم نبود زدم هیچکدام !


25 - داوطلبان اقلیت های مذهبی چنانچه به سوالات معارف غیر اسلام پاسخ می دهند، آنرا مشخص نمایند
هیچکدام

کلیمی

مسیحی

زرتشتی

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

خب باید هیچکدام برنی دیگه!
پس چی میخواستی بزنی؟!!

----------


## ozeiry

> سلام دوستان یک سوال کسی که میخواد سوالات دینی اسلام یا عادی و جواب بده باید هیچکدام بزنه یا کلا نزه ؟  من چون حواسم نبود زدم هیچکدام !
> 
> 
> 25 - داوطلبان اقلیت های مذهبی چنانچه به سوالات معارف غیر اسلام پاسخ می دهند، آنرا مشخص نمایند
> هیچکدام
> 
> کلیمی
> 
> مسیحی
> ...


دوست عزیز باید هیچ کدام رو بزنی منم خودم پارسال همینو زدم اصن اگه این مورد رو خالی بزارید ثبت نام انجام نمیشه چون پر کردنش ضروریه.

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام دوستان یک سوال کسی که میخواد سوالات دینی اسلام یا عادی و جواب بده باید هیچکدام بزنه یا کلا نزه ؟  من چون حواسم نبود زدم هیچکدام !
> 
> 
> 25 - داوطلبان اقلیت های مذهبی چنانچه به سوالات معارف غیر اسلام پاسخ می دهند، آنرا مشخص نمایند
> هیچکدام
> 
> کلیمی
> 
> مسیحی
> ...


خالی بذار چون این بند مخصوص اقلیت های مذهبی هست 

هیچکدام زدن با خالی گذاشتن فرقی نمیکنه

(من خالی گذاشتم)

 خود دکتر توکلی گفتن که اصلا گزینه ای نزنید!


*با سلام . اگر اقلیت مذهبی نباشیم گزینه هیچکدام را  بزنیم یا اصلا گزینه ای را نزنیم؟                                                      * 
*
پاسخ از دکتر توکلی: اصلا گزینه ای نزنید

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/4669357/%D...AF%D9%88%D9%85
*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> دوست عزیز باید هیچ کدام رو بزنی منم خودم پارسال همینو زدم اصن اگه این مورد رو خالی بزارید ثبت نام انجام نمیشه چون پر کردنش ضروریه.


من پارسال هم خالی گذاشتم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ... (الزامی نیست)

خود دکتر توکلی گفتن که اصلا گزینه ای نزنید!

*با سلام . اگر اقلیت مذهبی نباشیم گزینه هیچکدام را  بزنیم یا اصلا گزینه ای را نزنیم؟                                                      * 
*
پاسخ از دکتر توکلی: اصلا گزینه ای نزنید

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/4669357/%D...AF%D9%88%D9%85*

----------


## gigabyte2052

الان من که زدم هیچکدام مشکل میخورم؟

----------


## amirhossein.a

> الان من که زدم هیچکدام مشکل میخورم؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*نه مشکلی نداره یا هیچکدام بزنید یا اصلا نزنید*

----------

